# Topics > Space >  Spaceborne Computer, Hewlett-Packard Company, hardware, Palo Alto, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Hewlett-Packard Company

----------


## Airicist

"Hewlett Packard Enterprise Sends Supercomputer into Space to Accelerate Mission to Mars"

by Alain Andreoli
August 11, 2017

----------


## Airicist

"Spaceborne computer: Still flying high, one year later"

by Mark Fernandez
July 25, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Article "HPE, Microsoft to launch AI capabilities to space station with Spaceborne Computer-2"
It's a giant leap for cloud computing.

by Elizabeth Howell
February 12, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Microsoft and HPE put AI to the test on International Space Station … with gloves"

by Alan Boyle
April 4, 2022

----------

